# 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

For those needing a truck, I am getting rid of my LOW MILE quad cab for a great price.

http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/1517313


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Your selling your truck? Where will you put all the dead Nebraska whitetails?


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Keep it! I was literally just thinking about how much I missed my '05 not 4 minutes ago. They new ones just aren't the same.


----------

